# sensualità...



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2012)

a corte:mrgreen:


adoro...cliccate fino a che non trovere il link, coraggio



http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=...5C5FB3F0CD521&first=0&qpvt=sensualità+a+corte


----------



## Cattivik (24 Maggio 2012)

ci credi se ti dico che cio ho impiegato 10 secondi?

http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=...CD521&amp;first=0&amp;qpvt=sensualità+a+corte

Cattivik

P.S. Se vuoi ti spiego come ho fatto... vai su Visuliazza nel menu sotto la barra degli indirizzi di explorero... se hai attivo il menu... visualizza origine... e cerchi...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Mi urtano i nervi in maniera insostenibile, al punto che se anche avessero qualcosa da dire, scompare sotto il frastuono del fastidio.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2012)

ma che dovrebbero aver da dire?
non ami la comicità surreale, punto.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Maggio 2012)

Fanno troppi versi, sono fastidiosi. Punto.


----------

